# All-mountain rocker recommendation?



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry to cross post in this thread, but Ive been trying to get your Burton AK jacket you put up for sale in the For sale forum. is it still available?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Haha yeah I just sent you a message, sorry about that dude!


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

check out lib tech stuff. I have a skate banana and it rips everything, especially park. the magnatraction grips ice like a beast as well haha


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Check the 2011 Never Summer line

2011 Capita Black Snowboard of Death

2011 YES! Great Dudes of History

These imo will be the top "respectable" hybrid style sticks on the market. 

IMO Bananas are one of the single worst reverse designs on the market.

I'm into the same type of riding as you and I will be getting a 2011 Never Summer Heritage next season

Good luck on your searching! Educate yourself ( =


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

not to thread jack but why do you not like lib tech reverse camber?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I havn't been on their power banana tech so i cant speak on that but it's a knock off of what Never Summer did so I'm sure it works.

But a regular reverse banana is imo, a very loose type of reverse camber. And my personal opinion is that it was the best they could figure out when coming up with the tech. The point of reverse camber is to raise the contact points primarily as far as I'm concerned. There's of course other reasons for reverse camber but I feel that's the number 1 reason. It makes learning easier, pressing easier, bla bla bla

Well with the banana the contact points are elevated starting so close to the middle of the board that it's basically pointless to be elevated from that area.... It creates a sloppy feeling board, and that's the biggest reason why I'm anti banana and I think their tech sucks. 

Other reverse cambers that have a more gradual reverse camber and start kicking up much further out the board still have virtually catch free edges but also deliver a much more stable ride.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

The reason i bought one is because i went to a demo day, rode about 6 different boards, including the capita horoscope fk, k2 parkstar, ride kink, and one other ride i dont remember what it was called haha. and out of them all the banana just felt the best to me and to me it felt so much better than all the others. my dad was riding with me and he rode the same ammount of boards i did and he though the skunk ape stood out the most to him, followed by a dc pb&j.
personal opinion i guess haha.
i didnt ride any NS so i cant say anything about them, but they do look like legit boards.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I personally love the Ride Machete. It does handle all-mountain very well.

Other great All-Mountain boards:

K2: Turbo Dream <---- I love this board. The Slayblade doesn't have a rocker, but it has 0 camber. This board is fast. It's a lot of fun to ride.

Lib Tech: I didn't demo the Travis Rice, but I hear it is a killer all-mountain stick. I did demo the Banana Magic though. If you have the dough for it, it's one killer board. I am currently deciding whether or not to get this board or get two lesser boards.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

myschims said:


> The reason i bought one is because i went to a demo day, rode about 6 different boards, including the capita horoscope fk, k2 parkstar, ride kink, and one other ride i dont remember what it was called haha. and out of them all the banana just felt the best to me and to me it felt so much better than all the others. my dad was riding with me and he rode the same ammount of boards i did and he though the skunk ape stood out the most to him, followed by a dc pb&j.
> personal opinion i guess haha.
> i didnt ride any NS so i cant say anything about them, but they do look like legit boards.


That's cool man, to each their own. I just don't personally like the Banana tech


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

hey ik u guys absolutly hate burton but if u r buying 2 boards a season which u older guys usualyy do please pick up a burton joystick all mountain freestyle killz everything including park pow ice anything really light weight flexy loads of pop only good burton board


----------



## foamy333 (Jan 12, 2010)

SHREDDER97 said:


> hey i know you guys absolutely hate burton, but if you are buying two boards a season, which you older guys usually do. please pick up a burton joystick, all mountain freestyle, it kills everything including park, pow, and ice, anything, its really light weight, flexy, it has loads of pop, and its the only good burton board.


spell checked to the best of my abilities, my inner grammar nazi got the best of me in correcting this 13ish (i presume?) year old. for the record you don't need to advertise how beast your 2010 joystick, burton cartels, and/or burton moto boots are in every thread. we get it, you like burton, especially your joystick.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok so I think I've got it narrowed to a couple boards....

-Ride Machete
-Never Summer SL
-Smokin Big Wig

The Machete was originally the front runner as I was going to buy a 2010 model on clearance, but I've decided to open up my budget a little but to include Nfew other boards. As a reminder I'm 6'-1"/185lbs and I'm looking for an all mountain freestyle board that'll handle some park laps. Tight tree runs and technical mogul runs are usually on my all-mountain menu.

So I guess my question is how do these three boards compare? How would they compare to my '08 Burton Custom 158 (other than the obvious rocker tech)?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

No comment on the Smokin', although I've heard they're pretty good as a brand... 

I think if you wanted to focus a bit more on park, lean towards the Machete. If you wanted to have a bit more of an all mountain board, I'd do the SL. 

(Really, I don't think you could go wrong either way with those two boards. They're both good. The Machete will probably be a bit flexier than the SL with the SL being a bit more stable)

Oh, and to be fun, want to add the new DH2 to the mix? It's a park board that's designed to make the whole mountain your park. here's a thread about it with some comparisons to the Machete. 2011 Ride DH2 - Review - Ride Nation


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I would suggest the SL. The recamber gives good pop and spring out of turns, but lets you press if you want. It does take more effort, but it is doable.

A little more aggressive than that would be the CAPiTA Black Death board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Oh, and to be fun, want to add the new DH2 to the mix? It's a park board that's designed to make the whole mountain your park. here's a thread about it with some comparisons to the Machete. 2011 Ride DH2 - Review - Ride Nation


Eh, I don't agree with that reviewer at all. I found the Dh2 to be boring. But then again, our styles might be different. I use the whole mountain to freestyle on and the Machete was more fun to play on the mountain with. The DH2 wasn't a bad board by any means, just not as good as the Machete. Actually, I liked the regular DH more than the DH2. To each his own.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Leo said:


> Eh, I don't agree with that reviewer at all. I found the Dh2 to be boring. But then again, our styles might be different. I use the whole mountain to freestyle on and the Machete was more fun to play on the mountain with. The DH2 wasn't a bad board by any means, just not as good as the Machete. Actually, I liked the regular DH more than the DH2. To each his own.


Out of curiosity, was it last year's DH2 or this years? I heard (haven't had enough money to buy the same board in consecutive years yet, haha) that Ride often changes their boards in a fairly significant manner each year.


----------



## Cbalke (Oct 1, 2009)

DrnknZag- If you liked your Slackcountry from last year then I am pretty sure you would enjoy a Machete. I picked up a Machete and a Slackcountry last year, and enjoyed both boards. However since you are planning on more of an all mountain board, the new Prorize rocker would help you keep you edge better the the Lowrize rocker in the Machete. I too have heard great things about this years DH2. I am considering picking up this years DH2 with the new Prorize rocker. 

At times last year I could really feel the rocker and wished for less. I seemed to notice it the most when trying to cut hard on a ski track, I would be cutting so hard (almost up hill slightly) to try to stay high up on the hill in order to make it to fresh tracks. While doing so the contact point would be further forward on the board. Due to the rocker though you could not grab the edge and would wash out instead.

If you are just looking for an all mountain board why not look at the Highlife. You could always wait for the DH 2.4&2.5 they will have the new Hybrid prorize. If done correctly it could be the best of both worlds.

Here is a video on the new Hybrid Prorize.
Hybrid ProRize Rocker Tech Video on Vimeo
Here is a video on Prorize
ProRize Rocker Tech Video on Vimeo


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The NS SL-R is an awesome board. I'm almost the same height and weight as you at 6' 185lb. I rode a 158 for most of last season and loved every second of it. It a very easy board to control and is very stable. I didn't ride any park with it though, not really my thing. It was great riding through tight trees and hitting small kickers. If you feel like just haulin ass it will do that too. Not the best board for deep powder but it will work, you just have to work a little. You can't go wrong with it


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Out of curiosity, was it last year's DH2 or this years? I heard (haven't had enough money to buy the same board in consecutive years yet, haha) that Ride often changes their boards in a fairly significant manner each year.


I rode the 2011 models.

That hybrid prorize actually sounds very appealing to me. Damn, I won't get to demo those though :/


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

NS evo is what you're looking for.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Well at this point I think I'm leaning towards the NS SL because of the RC tech (as opposed to the lowrise rocker on the Machete). Ride's prorise rocker on the DH2 and Highlife look very intriguing, but I feel like they'd be a little too stiff for what I'm looking for. On a side note, I kind of wish I had waited on the Slackcountry and gotten the Highlife as my pow board this season instead. Oh well, I still love my Slackcountry.

In comparing the SL and the Machete, I was under the assumption that the SL would be a little softer and more freestyle oriented than the Machete. I know it's hard to compare stiffness ratings between two companies, but the SL has a 5 out of 10 stiffness rating compared to the 6 out of 10 rating for the Machete.

Like I said, I think the kicker is going to be the RC tech vs. the Lowrise rocker. I'm thinking I'll have a bit more pop, response, and stability out of the RC, while staying pretty playful. I'm a little worried about washouts on big landings because of the rocker on the Machete. Plus I'd still be able to deal with somewhat icy terrain better with the RC. Am I wrong with any of these assumptions?

Ok, last question is regarding size. With the SL, I'm debating between the 158 and 161. I'd kind of like to go with the 161 to make sure I'd be good all over the mountain, but I'm a little worried about the length in the park. Should I go with the 158 instead for this reason?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

1) not so sure on SL vs. Machete because I have only ridden the SL, BUT you can't compare the flex numbers. Never Summer is much different than other brands, none of their boards really reach all that high with the Titan/Raptor not going above 8 and that is the stiffest board. So in general a never summer 5 is stiffer than another brands 5.

2) What is your height, weight and riding style? I am 6'2" ~180 w/no equipment. I am looking at the SL and Heritage this year and will probably get a 158 to use everywhere including the park and to pair up with my Premier 163.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

RC means that it is reverse camber so both the SL and Machete are rockers. I have never been on a NS, but I hear absolutely 0 bad things about them.

As for pop, the Machete has plenty.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

DrnknZag at you size id look at the 158 SL if you want it to be a bit more nimble. Youll still be able to cruise and hall a$$ down the mountain when you want.

Im pretty much your size running the 161 SL and wanted it to be more stable all mountain cruiser.



Leo said:


> RC means that it is reverse camber so both the SL and Machete are rockers. I have never been on a NS, but I hear absolutely 0 bad things about them.


Ehhh no 
RC in Never Summers line means - Rocker & Camber - rocker between the bindings and camber at the ends of the board

The Machete is a low rise rocker only


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

RaID said:


> DrnknZag at you size id look at the 158 SL if you want it to be a bit more nimble. Youll still be able to cruise and hall a$$ down the mountain when you want.
> 
> Im pretty much your size running the 161 SL and wanted it to be more stable all mountain cruiser.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see. Told you I don't know anything about NS boards


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I would probably stick with 158 if you are going to be doing park. I weigh 185 and have a 158, it has no problem charging down the mountain. With a 161 I think you might lose some maneuverability. Get the 158 SL-R, you won't regret it!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You weigh the same as me, but are slightly taller. I ride 158 for all-mountain. My next stick is going to be a 155 or 156 for more freestyle friendly all-mountain.

I didn't have any problem on a 156 Turbo Dream or a 155 Ride Machete for all-mountain.

However, you will be able to flex the board a bit more easier than you would on a 158. Not a huge deal since you aren't getting a noodle.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

*Lib Tech Travis Rice C2BTX*

Sorry to join the thread late. I really can't say enough good things about the TRice. Great all-mountain board. I'm of average size, and slender/athletic build. I tend to ride nearly centered stance. Here is my (highly) subjective opinion:


It floats on powder like a larger board.
I do a lot of tree-runs and it feels very nimble compared to other boards I've tried.
High speed straight-lining has very little chatter and it simply feels sturdy.
I *like* the way the magnetraction seems to initiate turns, because it helps me focus on control and tuning my style. It's a subtlety that I happen to like.
Coupled with stiff boots, stiff bindings - it is extremely responsive. 
The 2010 (I'm biased, personal preference, yada yada yada) has awesome graphics. Clean and professional looking - I'm not a fan of the grafitti/street look.

That said, I've heard nothing but good things about the Machete, and I'd really like to demo one this season. Anyone want to hook me up?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

JonesyMalone said:


> Sorry to join the thread late. I really can't say enough good things about the TRice. Great all-mountain board. I'm of average size, and slender/athletic build. I tend to ride nearly centered stance. Here is my (highly) subjective opinion:


What size is your TRice and what is your weight? I have heard most people consider that board to be fairly stiff and not something you would use for playing around the mountain. Its not like you would see Travis buttering around on a groomer or even hitting anything in the park smaller than a massive booter.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm 5'9 @ 155 lbs. with a swimmer's build (top-heavy CoG). I ride a 157cm because I'd prefer a bit more length; I'm a powder fiend. I only get a couple trips a year, so I go for wherever's getting puked on the most. Bear in mind- when I hear "all mountain", I tend to equate that with groomers + trees + off-piste, rather than inclusive of park. 
This is not a park board, I found that out the fun way last year. 

The board felt heavy and sluggish the few runs I took through the park. It's definitely stiffer than my old Ride Decade but not significantly. I like that it feels solid at speed when I'm on groomers - it feels more controlled and responsive (to me).


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

All-Mountain doesn't include park. All-Mountain freestyle can include park though, but it mainly means that you freestyle all over the mountain like hitting natural features.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Leo said:


> All-Mountain doesn't include park. All-Mountain freestyle can include park though, but it mainly means that you freestyle all over the mountain like hitting natural features.


Interesting is that how you guys would categorize your boards on the site? I have always thought All Mountain meant literally that. I don't ride much park but if I pass by it I might swing through and hit a few features. I will also look to hit as many natural features as I can.

The OP did say he does some park, so I think a TRice would be a little too much for his purposes.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, we have a lot of different categories. It used to be very cut and dry like either it's all-mountain or park. The problem with that is all the new technology that has come out in recent years. The line between all-mountain and freestyle is quickly becoming thinner and thinner. Also, "park" just didn't cut it as a description. Park includes rails, kickers, and pipe.

Our description still isn't perfect, but much better.

So now you'll see boards labeled as all-mountain, park and pipe, freestyle, or all-mountain freestyle. I was thinking of asking them to include jib as well. For now, boards with the label "freestyle" basically means jib sticks.

K2 Turbo Dream Mens Snowboard 2011


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to settle on the 161 for all-mountain pleasure. I've still got my 158 Custom that I'll ride dedicated park with when I need it. I'm probably going to pick up a 155-156 park lapper at some point...

When does NS usually roll out their 2011 products? I'm waaaaay too eager to pick this up!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Never Summer SL Snowboard 2011


Portland, OR


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That SL is fucking SEXY. Excuse my french


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> Never Summer SL Snowboard 2011
> 
> 
> Portland, OR


Nice catch! No white one though?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That black is mighty appealing. The white one is sick too, but I like the black better.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> Nice catch! No white one though?


Ha, I am with you dude. If I go SL it is definitely going to be the white one.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> Ha, I am with you dude. If I go SL it is definitely going to be the white one.


And this is why I would go with black. It'll get noticed by NS fans because it's not the white one ha. Stand out by getting a color that doesn't stand out... genius!


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> Ha, I am with you dude. If I go SL it is definitely going to be the white one.


I gotta say, I like the white. White is the new pink is the new black.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

The white is sick.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry to join this thread late, but here goes...


DrnknZag said:


> In comparing the SL and the Machete, I was under the assumption that the SL would be a little softer and more freestyle oriented than the Machete. I know it's hard to compare stiffness ratings between two companies, but the SL has a 5 out of 10 stiffness rating compared to the 6 out of 10 rating for the Machete.


I haven't ridden the SL, but I think the 6/10 on the machete is probably what you would expect from a 6 out of 10. It's moderate flex, not noodly.


DrnknZag said:


> Like I said, I think the kicker is going to be the RC tech vs. the Lowrise rocker. I'm thinking I'll have a bit more pop, response, and stability out of the RC, while staying pretty playful. I'm a little worried about washouts on big landings because of the rocker on the Machete. Plus I'd still be able to deal with somewhat icy terrain better with the RC. Am I wrong with any of these assumptions?


You probably will get better pop from the RC tech, and edge-hold especially in the icy conditions, too. However, the machete handles awesome on landings, even sketchy landings. That was my biggest concern with going alt-camber last year, but the machete really has an almost flat rocker to it.


DrnknZag said:


> Ok, last question is regarding size. With the SL, I'm debating between the 158 and 161. I'd kind of like to go with the 161 to make sure I'd be good all over the mountain, but I'm a little worried about the length in the park. Should I go with the 158 instead for this reason?


I'm about 205 right now, using a 61w which handles OK for me in the park but I'm on the fence for a new board this winter and looking at anything between 59w and 62 regular...


----------



## GNU-LOVE (Apr 19, 2010)

GNU riders Choice!!!

Fuckin love it! all mountain slayer for sure! 

Super light,stable and fast!


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

GNU-LOVE said:


> GNU riders Choice!!!
> 
> Fuckin love it! all mountain slayer for sure!
> 
> Super light,stable and fast!



is this years lighter? i have one from 2 years ago and i find it heavy and it washes out on landings


----------



## GNU-LOVE (Apr 19, 2010)

sizzle said:


> is this years lighter? i have one from 2 years ago and i find it heavy and it washes out on landings



I HAVE LAST YEARS 2010 AND ITS WAT LIGHTER THAN ANY OTHER ALL MT ROCKER LIKE NEVER SUMMER ARE HEAVY. BECAUSE THEY DO NOT USE FIBERGLASS FINISHES.... HOW CAN WASH OUT ON A MERVIN BOARD??? THATS NOT OK MAN..GET YOUR SKILLS RIGHT.. I CANT WASH OUT ON ANY HIGH END BOARD UNLESS YOUR BALANCE IS NOT UP TO PAR


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Uhh, fiberglass is light...

You can wash out a Mervin cause BTX is weird.

Pick up a Nitro, or a K2, or a Ride or something and you'll realize how "heavy" Mervin is.

Oh and caps doesn't help get you point across.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

While we're on the topic of weight, what's the difference in weight between the Machete and SL? I know NS boards are typically a little heavier, but by how much?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually I wouldn't be surprised if Neversummer boards are lighter than any of the Lib's now. Lib was never a super light board either and NS is using new materials that make for a very light deck these days. They aren't shooting to be the lightest but they are not in the "heavy" category either. 

As far as a comparison with the Machete. There probably isn't going to be much of a difference on either side.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

The Never Summer or the Lib-Techs will definitely be more stable than the Machete.
I ride a GNU Street... sometimes it feels like I'm riding a crazy-karpet (which is alright)... but it is MUCH more stable than a Machete.

That's the one thing that doesn't stoke me on NS - heavy. Meh, at least it doesn't fall apart.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Uhh, fiberglass is light...
> 
> You can wash out a Mervin cause BTX is weird.
> 
> ...



and caps actually makes people think you have no idea what you are talking about
i was looking into maybe a ride or k2 actually this year i just havent really found a lot of good reviews yet since its early season


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well the Parkstar is a great park board. The TurboDream is a fantastic all mountain board. The DH2 is one of the poppiest boards every year. I love my Kink and with prorize I can only see it riding better. And I am really looking forward to trying out hybrid prorize. Seems like one of the best camber options to me.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Well the Parkstar is a great park board. The TurboDream is a fantastic all mountain board. The DH2 is one of the poppiest boards every year. I love my Kink and with prorize I can only see it riding better. And I am really looking forward to trying out hybrid prorize. Seems like one of the best camber options to me.


how does the parkstar compare to the dh2, from what i have read it seems the dh2 is a bit stiffer and geared toward all mountain


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty much right. Its a little more performance oriented. They brake down as an all park board (Parkstar) and a board that can handle the whole park but is a little better suited as an all mountain freestyle (DH2).


----------



## neb (Sep 9, 2009)

The 2011 rome agent rocker sounds like another good all-mountain rocker option. Reverse camber between the bindings, positive camber in the tip and tail. And quickrip sidecut.. rome's take on magnetraction, vario power grip, etc. Sounds a lot like the never summer SL.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

neb said:


> The 2011 rome agent rocker sounds like another good all-mountain rocker option. Reverse camber between the bindings, positive camber in the tip and tail. And quickrip sidecut.. rome's take on magnetraction, vario power grip, etc. Sounds a lot like the never summer SL.


Agreed 100%. That is why I am having a hard time choosing between the two.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

tekniq33 said:


> Agreed 100%. That is why I am having a hard time choosing between the two.


I hear that, coming from a Rome Flag which I love and have beat the piss out of for the last 3 years I can't say anything negative about their build quality. The edgehold is somewhat suspect on the ice we get here on the east coast but I also think that has more to do with the sidecut of the board than anything. I'm going NeverSummer this winter either Legacy or HeritageX (change mind everyday), but I'd have no problem recommending a Rome to anyone.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have two Never Summer boards and love them but I kind of want to mix it up. I think the AGent Rocker has a new sidecut or some feature which increases edge hold.


----------



## skinnypuma (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyboy know where I can get a 2011 EVO 153 I can only find a 148 or 161


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

skinnypuma said:


> Anyboy know where I can get a 2011 EVO 153 I can only find a 148 or 161


From what I have seen product is trickling out. Last I saw, the NS site was not even updated for 2011. It's early yet and I am sure you will be able to find one in the coming weeks. Daddies, Emage, Evo and Salty Peaks are where I have seen product first.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

BC Surf has a really good supply of '11 NeverSummer boards. good service, too.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

skinnypuma said:


> Anyboy know where I can get a 2011 EVO 153 I can only find a 148 or 161


Damn those sticks are selling out fast. I heard NS limited their production to committed orders this year, so you might have a hard time finding one. Call around your local shops (if you have any nearby) and see if they have any on order, try to reserve one.


----------



## skinnypuma (Jul 19, 2010)

so I have found a few web sites that have my size. thanks, only thing is they don't let you pick black or white anybody know of a shop around chicago that sells never summer boards? If not I will take whatever color they send me not that big of a deal.


----------



## skinnypuma (Jul 19, 2010)

nevermind I found a local shop and put a deposit on a EVO thanks for every thing. Cant wait for it to come in even if it is still August.


----------



## neb (Sep 9, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> I have two Never Summer boards and love them but I kind of want to mix it up. I think the AGent Rocker has a new sidecut or some feature which increases edge hold.


This is funny, I have two Rome boards and love them both. I have a Rome Anthem which I bought last season, and bought a Rome Postermania just recently this season. The Anthem is great for bombing down runs, and the reverse camber Postermania has great flex and is fun to play with. Now that I've had a taste of reverse camber, I really really want to try out one of the hybrid reverse camber/camber boards with the Never Summer SL and Rome Agent Rocker interesting me the most. If I was to get one I think I would go with the never summer just to mix it up as well haha, but they both seem pretty identical in terms of design and I'm assuming flex as well.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

neb said:


> This is funny, I have two Rome boards and love them both. I have a Rome Anthem which I bought last season, and bought a Rome Postermania just recently this season. The Anthem is great for bombing down runs, and the reverse camber Postermania has great flex and is fun to play with. Now that I've had a taste of reverse camber, I really really want to try out one of the hybrid reverse camber/camber boards with the Never Summer SL and Rome Agent Rocker interesting me the most. If I was to get one I think I would go with the never summer just to mix it up as well haha, but they both seem pretty identical in terms of design and I'm assuming flex as well.


one thing I notice different between the Agent Rocker and the SL or any NS boards for that matter, is the position of the positive camber. The Agent (and Nitro Gullwing) place the positive camber underfoot rather than after the insert packs towards the tip and tail. That is kind of intriguing to me and I want to try it out.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

yah I'd like to hear from BA or someone that knows a lot about both the SL and agent rocker about similarities and differences for all-mountain riding


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Scott2288 said:


> yah I'd like to hear from BA or someone that knows a lot about both the SL and agent rocker about similarities and differences for all-mountain riding


At some point I saw that BA said he has not been on an SL in a long time. I had asked him on the nitro team gullwing on the blog. For me my decision is between agent rocker, sl, team GL, and arbor coda. I have been hoping he puts up an SL review so I can fully compare all four. BA, weigh in on these please.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Man this thread kinda blew up!

Alright it's gonna be the NS SL, but I haven't decided on the 158 or 161 (6'1, 185lbs). It'll be my all mountain freestyle board, with a couple park laps here and there. I'm leaning 158, but wondering if the 161 would be a bit better for all mountain.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> Man this thread kinda blew up!
> 
> Alright it's gonna be the NS SL, but I haven't decided on the 158 or 161 (6'1, 185lbs). It'll be my all mountain freestyle board, with a couple park laps here and there. I'm leaning 158, but wondering if the 161 would be a bit better for all mountain.


158 without a doubt. Are you getting the rocker version? If so, even better for the 158 choice. I'm your weight, but a little shorter. 158 is my all-mountain stick for cambered boards. You'll actually be able to flex the board better than me since you are taller. I'm overweight for my height, 5'9.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree on this (EDIT: the call of 158 for you). Also, my Agent Rocker should be coming in the mail today. I will report on my initial thoughts.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> I agree on this (EDIT: the call of 158 for you). Also, my Agent Rocker should be coming in the mail today. I will report on my initial thoughts.


def. post ur thoughts on this cause its one of my choices for my all mtn/freestyle board this year!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> I agree on this (EDIT: the call of 158 for you). Also, my Agent Rocker should be coming in the mail today. I will report on my initial thoughts.





LTshredTN said:


> def. post ur thoughts on this cause its one of my choices for my all mtn/freestyle board this year!


Yeah I want to hear too! It's at the top of my list right now. I'm really interested to hear how the flex is on it.. if you could compare it to some other similar/common boards would be great (EVO, SLR, Skate Banana, Machete, etc).


----------



## DimeK2 (Sep 7, 2010)

i myself was between the green machine, machete, and parkstar...

heres what i went for.

1. K2 parkstar
2. CAPiTA green machine
3. Ride Machete

i bought the parkstar and love it no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Rome Agent Rocker preview*

Ok here goes the initial impressions of the Agent Rocker. Unfortunately city living dictates I keep my snow stuff at my parents so I cannot do side by sides with any of my other boards. Also I cant strap in to carpet board. 

- Took it out of the package and noticed that it is reasonably light especially compared to my Never Summer decks.

- A little disappointed that mine has maroon on the Agent and showing through the orange rather than the blue that you see in all the pictures online. 

- The rocker/camber profile seems much different than Never Summer RC. The camber zones seem larger/more pronounced and are located more under the inserts than toward the tip and tail.

- The immortal hand flex shows a medium stiff flex. I would certainly expect this to be stiffer than my Evo, especially torsionally and perhaps slightly less stiff than an SL.

- I really have nothing to base this off but this board seems like it is going to pop like crazy. I am basing this on the amount and location of the camber as well as the flex pattern. This would match up with comments I have heard that this board boosts to the moon. 

- As far as the sidecut goes I really had trouble snapping a good pic. I don't see anything too pronounced or obvious but it does appear to protrude out a bit just after the insert packs.

Sorry for the crappy pics but I am taking a photo lesson this weekend so.....


----------



## neb (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow those camber sections do look biger than never summer's tech, like the camber on a standard camber board, but times 2! I'm really interested to hear your thoughts once you ride it! Looks like fun!


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

board looks awsome man, def. post feedback once u ride it! im anxcious to see how it compares to the NS SL...& the ride machete cause thats what others im lookin at


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

LTshredTN said:


> board looks awsome man, def. post feedback once u ride it! im anxcious to see how it compares to the NS SL...& the ride machete cause thats what others im lookin at


You are going to drive yourself crazy man! All these boards would be good. I think you should drop the machete since it is the only one that is not hybrid camber. Get yourself the SL and don't look back. Hands down that is the board I would get if I didn't already own three NS boards.

I really don't think you can go wrong with your choice sondeel free to let graphics, price, etc male your decision


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> You are going to drive yourself crazy man! All these boards would be good. I think you should drop the machete since it is the only one that is not hybrid camber. Get yourself the SL and don't look back. Hands down that is the board I would get if I didn't already own three NS boards.
> 
> I really don't think you can go wrong with your choice
> 
> sondeel free to let graphics, price, etc male your decision



haha i know man, i think im gna start having nightmares about boards before long!! im just thinkin if im gna spend $500 on a board i wna be certain about it, between the SL & agent, but then some ppl saying the NS boards are heavier kinda makes me think too! but also now i think ive changed from lookin at the agent rocker to just the agent cambered version, but i dont know how id like going back to a cambered board after loving my indoor FK!


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> Man this thread kinda blew up!
> 
> Alright it's gonna be the NS SL, but I haven't decided on the 158 or 161 (6'1, 185lbs). It'll be my all mountain freestyle board, with a couple park laps here and there. I'm leaning 158, but wondering if the 161 would be a bit better for all mountain.


Im pretty much your size and went with the 2010 161 SL but I didnt want to sacrifice stability on the mountain charging for park capability. Mind you it can still handle some park but my skills there are very poor so cant really give you a proper rundown. I emailed Vince from NS and he was very helpful and recommended that I would be better on the 161.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I've pretty much narrowed it down to the Agent Rocker 157 or the TRS 157... leaning towards the Rome.
Wish Never Summer had something kind of between the EVO and SLR, with different dimensions (156-157... SLIGHTLY wider).


----------



## dreisen08 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm looking into a Magic as well, from what i've read it seems like a pretty sick board. I didnt get the chance to demo one so I want to know from your experience what is was like? Too stiff, poor carving, park ability? These are some issues I kind of had with the board but again i didnt get to test it so if you could gimme a run-down of how it rode id be much obliged. Im 5'11, 160, size 11 boot, all mountain/free ride, but i love to go to the park and if this board suits and all mountain style and is still park worthy, please, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## dreisen08 (Sep 8, 2010)

Leo said:


> I personally love the Ride Machete. It does handle all-mountain very well.
> 
> Other great All-Mountain boards:
> 
> ...



I'm looking into a Magic as well, from what i've read it seems like a pretty sick board. I didnt get the chance to demo one so I want to know from your experience what is was like? Too stiff, poor carving, park ability? These are some issues I kind of had with the board but again i didnt get to test it so if you could gimme a run-down of how it rode id be much obliged. Im 5'11, 160, size 11 boot, all mountain/free ride, but i love to go to the park and if this board suits and all mountain style and is still park worthy, please, let me know. Thanks.


----------

